# Help test or review Eagle Gamepad for iOS/Android



## cozmosauce (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi guys,







Are you interested in testing or writing a review our new Eagle Gamepad? If you are, you can *get one for free*. From the team that brought you the R4i-SDHC cards and the R4i-SaveDongle, the Eagle Gamepad is an accessory that enhances game play on Android and iOS platform games.

"The Eagle App specially designed for mobile users is available on all platforms for maximum configurability; collect all kinds of Android games, Emulator games, TV games, PSP and Arcade games to free download!"

Specifications:





Requirements:

The ability to write a comprehensive test report in a timely manner

You must have an Android phone (on or above Jellybean 4.1) or an iPhone (with iOS 4.3 or above)

Games are provided on the website for testing purposes only!
You can send Tina an email ( [email protected] ) or PM(preferred: Link) with the following info:

Why you want to get a test unit of the Eagle Gamepad.

What type of smartphone do you have?

Your preferred complete mailing address.
Hurry up because there are just 50 units to go around!

www.eaglegamer.com

If you want you can follow Games-Engine on twitter for the latest news on the Eagle Gamepad @GamesEngine

-cozmosauce


----------



## Andy_Y (Dec 9, 2014)

It seems good, I just found an announcement of free gamepad to test , I'll try .


----------



## freestile (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks pretty cool. I'd like to try too.


----------



## Andy_Y (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm just get the free chance.


----------



## Andy_Y (Dec 11, 2014)

freestile said:


> Looks pretty cool. I'd like to try too.


 

Have you got good luck ?  I'm so lucky to get this free chance.


----------



## freestile (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm waiting. But will look forward to testing it if the time arrives. I have a multitude of devices
that should be testable with it, just got to see which one I want to use mostly. I think more then likely I'll use the iPad and
the Droid Tabs, but if it pairs with the Ouya, and with my GS being on 4.1.2 it might be able to pair with that so that would
be cool too. We'll just have to wait and see. Good luck and have fun testing it. I'd even possibly dip into android emulating testing
with it, but not sure if I want to get into that, as it seems there aiming more towards consumer usage,as that would be on the lines of more
dev testing. Good luck dude and have fun with it.


P.S Finally got my confirmation today. Looking forward to it. Hope everyone has fun testing.


----------



## Andy_Y (Dec 26, 2014)

I got free Eagle gamepad  yesterday , it's so happy that I got my Christmas gift. Thanks Eagle Team. 

Just know that Eagle APk developed by R4i -sdhc team . it's really good. 
Eagle has a wonderful design as show in their web site. The rubber nonslip handles is really very comfortable , and the mobile phone carrier can help to hold the phone to reduce your tires. you can download games freely. The Eagle Gamepad has their website for downloading games with an expanding game library. I really like it .


----------



## freestile (Jan 18, 2015)

I finally got it too, and did a review in which I'll place below as well as a couple of videos too. If any mod wants to move this or clean up the thread please feel free. I just figured I'd post this here since its relevant to the OP.​​Eagle Gamepad Controller Review By Freestile​ 
My First experience when opening up the box of the Eagle Gamepad controller was that I thought it looked like every other controller I have seen before, but I was still excited to get it. I do like the feel of it, and the buttons seem to respond well when pressed. It is a usb charged/ wireless Bluetooth controller that is compatible with a variety of OSes. You can also use the usb connection with the controller as well if you can't use bluetooth.The pad was rather easy to take out of the case, which is usually the opposite for stuff like this. Once opened the package consisted of the Eagle Gamepad, A Micro Usb Cord for charging, and a little pamphlet/manual introducing the pad. Further instructions can be found at http://www.eaglegamer.com/manual.asp which has information such as how to assemble and setup the gamepad, as well as how to connect and pair it wirelessly through Bluetooth. The manual website goes into further detail with information about the specifications of the controller, and information on the 4 modes which are gamepad, keyboard, touch and icade as well on how to switch between these modes with the press of a combination of one of the buttons (in which there are 4) A,B,X,Y and they are Labeled by dots on the button that correspond to the Letter being pressed .=A, ..=B, ...=X, ....=Y,. Similar to the classic SNES controller button setup but with the buttons switched around, and a L2, R2 under the L,R buttons. Two analog sticks are also included as well, which makes it feel more like an Xbox controller. These are what Eagle Gamepad calls Rockers (Analog Sticks). There is a home button that is for pairing, and with a combination press of one of the buttons with a dot this allows you to assign the mode you want the gamepad to be in. I had no problem when first pairing the Eagle Gamepad with my Android Kit Kat 4.4 tablet. I was able to run through menus as well as open and close a game I wanted to test in the emu at the time I was using. The gamepad went through the menus fine. When playing it seemed smooth although I did notice some lag with the directional pad, but that could have maybe been me not pressing hard enough. This was remedied by changing to the Rocker, but afterwards I went back to the directional pad and paid attention to how hard I was pressing and everything seemed fine. The up,down,left and right direction were already automated, but I actually had to map the buttons and set it up just the way the controller is officially setup in correspondence to the buttons with the dots which can be found in the eagle game pad website manual. I was very pleased with the action of this controller and was about a 4-5 ft away from the device I was playing and didn't notice any lag. It seemed like it was going to run well so I left it setup the way it was. After this I rebooted the tablet and seen if I could pair the controller again, and it paired with no problem. I was convinced the Eagle Gamepad was going to work with this setup so I thought I'd try another test with another device.​​My next test consisted of the Eagle Gamepad connecting to a Gamestick console/dock which is flashed to cfw 1.4 which is on android 4.1.2 jellybean. Once again the Eagle Gamepad was easily able to connect to the device through Bluetooth in which minimal configuration was required on my part. I think all I did was press home without any combination keys and it automatically paired me to gamepad mode where I was moving through icons and closing and opening up items with the touch of a button. The Eagle Gamepad seems much faster then the native gamepad the Gamestick console ships with. After messing around with the icons in 4.1.2 I went to a browser page and tested the controller. When I would be in a browser page it would let me choose the letters with an onscreen text keyboard. I closed the browser page by hitting .. or B button and went to the apps page to test and open a game. I opened the game by pressing the . button or A button. The Game opened like a normal game. After a quick run of a newly downloaded game the gamepad was ready. Each press of a button was corresponding to the right action it was supposed to. Once again the same emulator Nes.emu that was also used on the Android KitKat 4.4 tablet is also working here as well. I had no problem navigating through the menus, loading a game and controlling my player/s in good ole nes style fun. I did this for about 2-3 hrs and then called it a day. This controller was comfortable to play with and fun. Sometimes it will take more then once to pair a Bluetooth controller/device but I had no problem pairing this on the first go with both the devices I tested it with. In the end it came down to comfortability, flexibility, and portability in which the Eagle Gamepad has acquired all these attributes. I think this will make a nice addition to any gamers setup whether its your first or last controller, and the option of other modes make it more then just a standard controller. I would recommend this controller to anyone who's looking for a controller that’s comfortable to use, fun, flexible and will get the job done for your controlling needs. Not to mention there’s a slideout mobile phone carrier that helps position your phone in a view where you can view it comfortably while controlling your game with the controller. This adds a whole different dimension to playing certain games on your phone, as alot of the time the built in on screen controls are rather lack luster and too hard to control. On top of all that take for cross-compatibiltiy between windows/os/android and iOS and your pretty much covered for todays most used operating systems. With all that said once again this controller will make a fine addition to your gaming setup, and will prove to be a valuable tool in your adventures of playing games on your phone, or otherwise any bluetooth enabled device which is ran on one of the supported operating systems. If you have a chance to check one out I'd suggest you do. You'd be glad you did.​​


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2015)

freestile said:


> ~review


we have a review section, http://gbatemp.net/reviews/
you should post it there instead


----------

